# Elmer's Scotty



## reFlad (Jan 2, 2011)

Here's the Elmer's Scotty, finished a few weeks ago, but just didn't have the time to post it. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_JlUXvYfFI[/ame]

My son and I worked this project together. He sure can shine the metal well. He is 12 and loves spending time in the workshop. 







Had to re-do the shaft, as the first go was just too loose. 
It fired right up when the tighter tolerances held the air where it was supposed to go. 






Had a bit of trouble soldering the crankshaft pin. Otherwise it went real well. It was fun to see this one run so well. My nephew got it run with his breath, albeit red face and all. 






I ended up giving this to my son on Christmas. He was surprised, and loves to watch it go. It now resides on his bookshelf. 






Happy New Year!


----------



## arnoldb (Jan 3, 2011)

Very nice Scotty Ronald Thm: - And a Happy New Year to you and the budding young machinist too!
It's great to involve your son in the shop - I'm sure it will teach him a lot.
BTW - can I borrow him at some point ? I'm too lazy to do polishing; he will be a handy lad to have around 
Kind regards, Arnold


----------



## reFlad (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks Arnold.

It wasn't as tough as the first one, and since I wasn't in it alone, it didn't seem to take as long. 

I didn't take the time to document it like I wanted. I took a few pics on the first day, and then got too involved in it. 

My son would love to venture, however that is just a bit too far away. 

It's been a bit too cold to work anything these last few weeks - a high of -5 F (-21 C)on Tuesday. 

Don't yet know what the next one will be. Would like to try something with a steamchest. Any suggestions? 

Later,

Ronald


----------



## b.lindsey (Jan 14, 2011)

Must have missed this back in early Jan when originally posted. That is one of the nicest Scotty's I have seen and all the more special because it was done as a father/son project. Beautiful finish and it obviously runs very well too 

Regards,

Bill


----------



## reFlad (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks Bill, for your kind comments. 

We had a lot of fun.

Ronald


----------



## rleete (Jan 14, 2011)

PLEASE remove the music! I like to hear the engine, and the comments, if any made by the owner. The music just covers it up.


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Jan 14, 2011)

I like the music, and the engine too. I wish my Dad made things like that with me when I was a kid.


----------



## arnoldb (Jan 15, 2011)

Ronald, you'll find things get quicker and slightly easier to do as you're progressing along 

Elmer's engines with steam chests are all a bit more work to do; The "simplest" one in my opinion would be the #6 Slider, but just note that it has some very small parts. If you're not comfortable with the small bits, you could always scale it up a bit. I haven't gotten around to building this one myself, but Kevin (ksouers) has a nice build log here.

Other with slide valves are the #29, #33 and #43 - of which #43 would also be a good choice - IIRC that was Zee's first or second build 

Kind regards, Arnold


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi Ronald...

The #43, a horizontal mill engine) was my 3rd engine. The 1st was a Model 2A from castings and the 2nd was a Launch engine.

The #43 is fun and I have no doubt you can build it. As a newbie (me) I don't think I would have been successful had I not done the Launch first.

I had bought the kit from Little Machine Shop. With that I got the build manual, not just the drawings. Comes with metal but you're really buying the build manual. If you mess up a part...you're buying more metal.

Here's a link. Some members will warn you not to go down that hole...it's very deep. :big: (My threads tend to be long)

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=5506.0


----------



## doubletop (Feb 17, 2012)

Love it.........


----------



## hdwrench1 (Feb 18, 2012)

Nice job Ronald,
I'm finishing up one of these. I'll post some photo's when I have time to finish it up.

Your son does nice polishing work. :bow:

Cheers
Wayne


----------



## lazylathe (Feb 18, 2012)

Very nice!!!! ;D

And that is some amazing shine on all those parts!
Great little runner and a wonderful father/son project!

Looking forward to the next one!

Andrew


----------



## doubletop (Feb 22, 2012)

Looks like its the month for Scotty's


----------

